# --->lucino Grill ?<---



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i wanted to know if anyone else sells the lucino grill other than mossey. i know that nis-knacks went out of business and was wondering if there was someone else out there with this product. any info would help.
thanks
laterz
chad


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chad,

Contact "Sethwas" He's working on importing some Lucino Grilles from New Zealand.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

hey,
If you mean the chrome ones, I'm not getting those. I'm getting (hopefully) the VZ-R grilles.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

are those grill's the ones with the black in them, i dont really like the chrome ones i wanted the lucino one that has like that black mess in it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Go to the group buy section and see the pics in the JDM thread. Maybe that'll help.

Seth


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i mean the chrome grill. not that other grill, i dont even like that one. i would just like to find someone with a better price than 140 for the grill.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

dante81_98 said:


> *i mean the chrome grill. not that other grill, i dont even like that one. i would just like to find someone with a better price than 140 for the grill. *


The chrome one is available at www.nis-Knacks.com for $90 I believe.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

if you go to the nis-knacks website it explains that he is no longer in business

i just wish i had of got it about 3 months ago

laterz
chad


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Well, there was one on Ebay bout a week ago, and the board members sometimes get rid of thiers. Check the classifieds, and check Ebay. There will be one on there soon.


----------

